# POLL: The best answer to "nice pix, must be a good camera"...



## Marsu42 (Apr 3, 2015)

Do you know this awkward situation?, The most likely group to pose this problem are middle-aged to golden-aged men (but younger culprits are known to exist, too):

_The main (and probably only) feedback about some really good shots is that it must have been taken with an expensive camera. Then your peer goes on blabbering about his p&s or old-school film slr equipment, but doesn't fail to mention that he's also taken good pictures given his limited equipment._

Meanwhile, you're wondering how to respond and steer the conversation back to *your* shots and how to mention - in the most civil way - that there's just a liiiiittle more than switching to P mode and pressing the button.

What do you do - let it be because obviously there's no way to explain to anyone how hilariously difficult esp. wildlife shots are? Or do you have some "magic bullet" items that can bring across why shots like whatever you're presenting require some experience, ability and knowledge?

Thanks for sharing your customer experience techniques


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 3, 2015)

I generally just say, yes, and thank you for the nice words about my photo. Arguing never seems to get me anywhere.

What I'd really like to say, however:

-Nice watch, you must be able to tell time really well
-Yes, and you should see what I can do with my computer
-Yes, it's that simple, even a monkey could take this photo with my camera (oops, that might be true!)
-No, idiot, that's a lens. The camera is only this part.
-Yes, and your Mercedes makes you a F1 driver
-Yes, and your smartphone makes you - oh, sorry, my mistake


----------



## dancook (Apr 3, 2015)

I've been told that my camera will take a good photo, I suggest that I should just let it do so without any intervention from me. Then we will see how it does


----------



## kaihp (Apr 3, 2015)

The best comeback to that comment that I've heard is courtesy of a cartoon:

"Your mouth makes nice complements"


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 3, 2015)

It's a bit like when people say "you have such a pretty dog," "thank you" is the wrong response. It's better to try to understand what they really mean -- uninformed questions often come out badly formed. I usually say something like "yes, I really enjoy using it." For those who care it might start a conversation. For others, let them wallow in their ignorance, it doesn't hurt me. I try not to look for opportunities to be offended.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 3, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Arguing never seems to get me anywhere.



The danger is that this becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy, i.e. you never get anywhere because you stop trying to improve the arguments.



Orangutan said:


> I usually say something like "yes, I really enjoy using it." For those who care it might start a conversation. For others, let them wallow in their ignorance, it doesn't hurt me. I try not to look for opportunities to be offended.



Good point. I'm not looking to be offended either, but am looking for a way to separate a potentially beneficial conversation from one that is lost time because the peer simply isn't willing to ack there's some skill involved on my side.

I understand many people who haven't actually tried don't see that the relation/distance between a "nice photo", a "good photo" and a "professional photo" is not linear, but exponential and it's more difficult to get everything right at the same moment than it seems.

Btw: Usually I don't enjoy using my 6d, but go on cursing the af system :->


----------



## unfocused (Apr 3, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> It's a bit like when people say "you have such a pretty dog," "thank you" is the wrong response. It's better to try to understand what they really mean -- uninformed questions often come out badly formed. I usually say something like "yes, I really enjoy using it." For those who care it might start a conversation. For others, let them wallow in their ignorance, it doesn't hurt me. I try not to look for opportunities to be offended.



Probably the most prudent answer. As an old guy who used to use film, I have to admit that sometimes I answer by affirming what they say, "Yes, it's really amazing what cameras can do these days. Even the cheapest models take terrific pictures."

Most people aren't looking for a debate and don't even think about what they are saying, but are just trying to make conversation. I suppose part of me is also thinking that if I tell them that any DSLR made today is incredible, they might start thinking about why their pictures suck.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 3, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Arguing never seems to get me anywhere.
> ...



Have you tried asking what they like about the photo?


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 3, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> Have you tried asking what they like about the photo?



Good question (not yours, your question suggestion ). No, I didn't, usually I'm too flabbergasted if this is the only comment and there's no accompanying clue (like "sweet" or whatever) at all.

I'll try next time, until now I was too polite because one possible answer is "I like nothing about the shot, though it has great iq" and the comment about the camera is just an excuse to get out of the pinch. And cornering someone doesn't improve the conversation, so generally I'd rather look for an alternate way to find out if the peer is interested in the photo or the subject matter at all.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 3, 2015)

kaihp said:


> The best comeback to that comment that I've heard is courtesy of a cartoon:
> 
> "Your mouth makes nice complements"



LOL! 
I'm gonna have to remember that one as I'm the kind of cheeky sort to say that to someone.

But this is an interesting topic, I've often had to deal with such misguided compliments.
If I let people touch my gear I'd like to say, "Ya, it's an amazing camera! Here, let's see what kind of pictures it takes for YOU."


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 3, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> What I'd really like to say, however:
> 
> -No, idiot, that's a lens. The camera is only this part.


I have always wanted to say that. ;D
Actually I've said this to a friend a little stupid.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Apr 3, 2015)

its all and how you perceive the response sometimes the person really has no clue and just try's to find words that may seem pleasing to you. I have come in 2ed place in a photo contest using a old Sony point and shoot digital camera and it was assumed that I used my film slr. so its all how the audience is and the knowledge of the art of photraghy.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 6, 2015)

Weird, I started in photography in 1981 and I have never had anyone tell me this. I wonder if this is just something made up by photographers. ;D

I have had people complement me on my gear and a few times assumed, wrongfully, that I was a "professional" based on my gear.

But I can't think I am the only photographer who has never had anyone say "nice pix, must be a good camera."


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't believe anyone has said that... Most of the people who see my "work" give me the credit.


----------



## jebrady03 (Apr 6, 2015)

I say: "it's actually falling apart, it's just that I'm so good it doesn't really matter what I shoot with..."

...kidding of course.

Like some others here, most people tell me they like my photographs. Occasionally I get a gear compliment and I honestly usually say something like "all modern cameras are so good that it basically doesn't matter what you shoot with". To which they usually respond (something like) "well my pictures don't look like yours" to which I would respond with something like "I've spent a lot of time and taken a LOT of crappy pictures, so like anything else, it takes practice and understanding."


----------



## NancyP (Apr 6, 2015)

Yep, I can shoot it in manual mode, and it's a reliable camera. Now, the tripod, head, and remote release - this is fabulous!


----------



## Vern (Apr 6, 2015)

I take this as an awkward attempt at a compliment and try to be gracious. If they are genuinely interested, I might say something about what I was trying to do in the photo. Likewise, with the "that's a big camera", I will occasionally point out that the lens is the 'big' part they are admiring (and then they ask what the "zoom" is on a 600mm (= 0?)).

“Against stupidity, the gods themselves contend in vain."

--Friedrich Schiller,
German poet, philosopher, historian and playwright

But, let's admit we are all stupid about something.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 6, 2015)

Vern said:


> I take this as an awkward attempt at a compliment and try to be gracious. If they are genuinely interested



So you think a comment about the equipment and genuine interest are mutually exclusive? 



AcutancePhotography said:


> But I can't think I am the only photographer who has never had anyone say "nice pix, must be a good camera."



Well, probably it's really just me and what I'm doing :-o ... depressing thought, but of course entirely possible given the amount of ppl in this thread who have never heard such a comment and are credited and applauded for their work instead.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 6, 2015)

kaihp said:


> The best comeback to that comment that I've heard is courtesy of a cartoon:
> 
> "Your mouth makes nice complements"



Good one!


----------



## Andyx01 (Apr 6, 2015)

You have a really crummy keyboard.




Marsu42 said:


> Do you know this awkward situation?, The most likely group to pose this problem are middle-aged to golden-aged men (but younger culprits are known to exist, too):
> 
> _The main (and probably only) feedback about some really good shots is that it must have been taken with an expensive camera. Then your peer goes on blabbering about his p&s or old-school film slr equipment, but doesn't fail to mention that he's also taken good pictures given his limited equipment._
> 
> ...


----------



## centuaryseries (Apr 6, 2015)

I respond with a simple answer, which coincidentally is also the basic truth, "Yes it's
a great camera however like any camera its only as good as its user". This usually
resets their brain and then we can have a conversation.

On a similar vain on a shoot at a baseball game last year I had a couple of goofballs 
ask if my "big lens" (100-400mm IS) was "compensating for something". I informed 
them that "Yes it is" and then added "It's compensating for my lack of desire to go to
hospital due to injuries from being beaten up when I get in the players way to get a 
photograph"

Tom


----------



## Famateur (Apr 6, 2015)

unfocused said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bit like when people say "you have such a pretty dog," "thank you" is the wrong response. It's better to try to understand what they really mean -- uninformed questions often come out badly formed. I usually say something like "yes, I really enjoy using it." For those who care it might start a conversation. For others, let them wallow in their ignorance, it doesn't hurt me. I try not to look for opportunities to be offended.
> ...



I like this approach. It's gracious but gives them an opportunity to think a little, if they're so inclined.


----------



## Famateur (Apr 6, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> you tried asking what they like about the photo?



Brilliant. I'm going to remember this for next time...


----------



## Famateur (Apr 6, 2015)

jebrady03 said:


> Occasionally I get a gear compliment and I honestly usually say something like "all modern cameras are so good that it basically doesn't matter what you shoot with". To which they usually respond (something like) "well my pictures don't look like yours" to which I would respond with something like "I've spent a lot of time and taken a LOT of crappy pictures, so like anything else, it takes practice and understanding."



I like this. It shows that there's more to it than pointing a "nice camera" at something and pressing the button, but it also shows that you're both human and that making a beautiful photograph is about practice and dedication, not about being better than them.


----------



## geekpower (Apr 6, 2015)

Just take the compliment and move on. To put it bluntly, if you think the person saying this is somehow insulting your skills behind said camera, and/or is unrealistic about their own skills and needs a reality check, it shows you to be a shallow and insecure person.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 6, 2015)

That comment isn't common when I take lighting with me. It usually happens when running-gunning at events.


----------



## tpatana (Apr 7, 2015)

Usually say something along the lines "yea, it takes nice photos". Only few times I've said something off, like "yea, and the lens is for compensation"


----------



## Besisika (Apr 7, 2015)

I usually reply, yes it is a full frame.
That is a conversation that won't get anywhere, whether they see the picture already taken or they see you taking it. I run away from these people.

But once or twice they got me. I was about to sneak to shoot the bride alone when someone called me and said; my wife feels bad because you didn't take our picture with that beautiful camera.
Or once I was about to leave when a lady asked me to take her picture. Husband screamed: what does it take so long, but when he saw us he said; no way you have to take mine too, such a beautiful camera - I want a beautiful picture - and he was not a beautiful subject.


----------



## gregorywood (Apr 7, 2015)

I had a relative tell me once that my camera takes really good pictures. I was shooting in manual, so i fudged the dials around a bit and handed over and said, "Yeah it does, here you try it." He was surprised at how bad the exposure was. I wanted to say, "yeah, it's a tool, and so are you." Instead I just smiled and said, no offense taken, but there's more than just pressing the button and thinking the camera does it all for you. 

Greg


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 7, 2015)

If it's an extra high magnification macro picture they might be right.
Of course those can still take hours to get it right (lighting, subject not wobbling etc.).

The worst part is reading all these stories about people wanting their picture taken with a big camera is increasing my resolve to get a Fuji.


----------



## geekpower (May 21, 2015)

9VIII said:


> If it's an extra high magnification macro picture they might be right.



Of course they are. We DO have good cameras.

Can a really good photographer take a better pic with a crappy camera in manual than a crappy photographer can take with a good camera on auto? Obviously yes. But that is not a fair comparison.

The truth is, a good camera on auto will take a better picture than a bad camera on auto, and a good photographer will take a better picture with a good camera than with a bad one. If that wasn't true, we wouldn't all be spending the extra money. When you compare apples to apples, the better camera always wins. 

I was approached by someone recently who asked me, "Are you a good enough photographer to take professional looking photos for me? I tried something with my Rebel and didn't like the results."

I said I could try, and sent them some samples with tons of bokeh, to which they replied, "Awesome! I think you have a better camera than I do!"

And you know what? I do have a better camera than they do. But you know what else? They weren't trying to insult me by complimenting the camera, and I'm pretty damned sure they know I have the skills to use it, or they wouldn't have approached me in the first place.

I'm really struggling to understand why anybody would want to get offended by people giving them a compliment.


----------



## haribabis (May 22, 2015)

My answer to this question is "Give me your smartphone and i'll give you my camera and lets take picturew of the same thing"


----------



## Bennymiata (May 22, 2015)

I usually say " Yes, and Picasso used good canvases too."


----------



## kphoto99 (May 22, 2015)

For the people who claim that the camera does not matter. Please show me a picture taken with a P&S of a pole vaulter at just the top of the jump.
Most (99.99999%) of such pictures are taken with something that takes 6+fps. Good cameras take good pictures, yes things like composition are not related to camera abilities, they depend on photographer.
How many good pictures in challenging light conditions come out looking good with a crappy camera?

If good cameras didn't matter then why would anybody buy a xD cameras instead of P&S or even Rebels?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 22, 2015)

geekpower said:


> I'm really struggling to understand why anybody would want to get offended by people giving them a compliment.



There are some people who put a great deal of effort in looking for ways to be offended/insulting.

I am in agreement with you on this. To me, it is a person trying to establish a conversation. So they don't use exactly the correct words that we would prefer.... I would hope that we are intelligent enough to look beyond the words and try to find out the intent was.....and to give the person the benefit of the doubt.

TLDR: Too many people (photographers and non photographers) have a chip on their shoulder. 

If you look to be offended, you will be offended. 

Maybe deep down, some people want to be offended so they can then feel superior? 

I would rather get into a pleasant conversation with someone who expressed an interest in me and what I was doing.


----------



## fragilesi (May 26, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> geekpower said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really struggling to understand why anybody would want to get offended by people giving them a compliment.
> ...



100% agreed. If someone says that to me, I'm happy to talk about the camera and why it is better than some other cameras. After all I could not nail birds in flight with my wife's point and shoot and I didn't spend what I did without expecting to get improved results with the camera / lenses I bought.


----------



## meywd (May 26, 2015)

When I hear this I chuckle and tell them that yes its a great camera, I know it takes time, skill, and talent to make a great picture, but I know as well that gear matter.

For example; wildlife, astro, and sports photography aren't possible without telephoto or fast lenses, ofc that doesn't mean you can't get a good shot with a P&S or a smartphone, but put both equipment in the hands of the same person, and see how many keepers will there be in each case.

Also if they know the effort you put into a good photo they will change, its the same with driving, everyone thinks that if they have a fast car they will win a race.


----------



## mgkaplan (May 26, 2015)

"nice pix, must be a good camera"...


That is a reality of how many individuals compliment one's photography.

My answer is "It gets the job done." 

Then I follow up by telling them that the real reason that I buy this type of equipment is to impress other photographers.


----------



## zlatko (May 26, 2015)

I don't see that situation as anything but a reason say "Yes it is, thank you!". I don't take offense and don't try to teach. The fact is, I really do have a good camera — that's why I chose it.


----------



## gary samples (May 26, 2015)

it's the same thing as saying after a good meal it must have been done with on a great frying pan ! :


----------



## YuengLinger (May 26, 2015)

zlatko said:


> I don't see that situation as anything but a reason say "Yes it is, thank you!". I don't take offense and don't try to teach. The fact is, I really do have a good camera — that's why I chose it.



+10 Exactly. I'd have to be having a horrible year to respond otherwise. I am very grateful for how things have gone with my photography and being able to use good gear, but all I would say to somebody is, "Thanks, I really like it. It has been working for me."


----------

